# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > بحث و گفتگو در مورد فناوری های مرتبط با جاوا > سوال: آموزش نصب jbpmروی jboss

## saeed697

من jboss و apachi ant رو نصب کردم اما وقتی می خوام که jbpm رو نصب کنم نمی تونم دوستان اگه ممکنه کمک کنید

----------


## s_zakipour@yahoo.com

یه  اینستالر تو خود سایتش هست از اون استفاده کن http://sourceforge.net/projects/jbpm/files/

----------


## abdoullah.aberi

دوستان ببخشید اینو میپرسم میتونم بدونم JBMP و JBOOS  چیه ؟

----------


## cups_of_java

Jboss یک پیاده سازی قدیمی و معروف از Java EE که اکثر استاندارد های اون رو این شرکت پیاده سازی کرده و به طور خاص یک سرور جاوا (Java EE Container) برای پروژه های اجرایی هست.
JBPM پیاده سازی شرکت Jboss از یک BPM هست یه معنی اینکه شما بتونید پروسه های بیزینسی پروژتون رو با اون پیاده سازی کنید.

----------

